# Video of Orange Eye Blue Tiger Shrimp giving birth



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

See 25-28 seconds into the video:


----------



## Bobsidd (Dec 28, 2012)

Awesome, Wayne. 

An amazing thing to see, but to catch it on a camera... Well done, mate. 

Rob


----------



## maximusfish (Sep 2, 2014)

Very cool, amazing you were able to video it. Thanks for sharing, I'd never seen that before.


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

Are these your shrimps?


----------

